
Venezuela President Maduro 'survives drone attack' - DanAndersen
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-45073385
======
DanAndersen
Footage from Venezuelan TV:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew0RN8ozA8I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew0RN8ozA8I)

